# MANGALURU | Westline Signature | 190m | 623ft | 53fl | U/C



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

> Tall, slender, elegant, splendorous, glamorous, gorgeous, futuristic and simply beautiful – the proposed 53 storey skyline 'Westline Signature' is a fascinating combination of all this and much more. This elegant tower racing skywards, the tallest in South India, will soon transform the street scape of Mangalore


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)




----------

